# Need help canning meat!



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

I know this has probably been talked about already but I couldn't find anything no matter how long I scrolled down through all of the posts! I'm really new to canning and one thing I really want to learn is how to can is meat beef chicken venison! I could really use some help! Recipes how to's books if you got them what weights to use cook times anything and everything I have about 10 books and it's literally the same damn things over and over again jellies and jams and pickling I did find a few stews but nothing about meat and just meat! To be stored away for a while so if I need them I can crack a can open and cook it up or warm it up and poor over a stew or hell anything so if anyone can help me it would be very appreciated I've tried YouTube for hours and hours and found maybe three videos! Please help


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi, Deathdealer,
Do you have a copy of the Ball's Blue Book? That has been my go-to guide for all kinds of canning, including meat. There is also a fairly helpful web site at http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can5_meat.html Make sure you take altitude into consideration, as it can greatly affect the pressure and time you need to use. Don't use the water bath method to can- pressure canning is really the only safe way to can meat.
I hope this helps!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Any meat or fish is 90 minutes at at least 10PSI. Your time starts when you come to pressure. Let all the air get out before you put the weight on. This is good for up to quart size. This is just the basic stuff but you can figure out all the minutia from the books. Some say you can get by with 75 minutes for pints but I do all meat for 90 minutes. If you have a bunch of different items then you us the time for the longest single item. I have had stuff I put up last for twenty years and still taste great. While I use a weight I also use a gauge. I feel this gives me better control. 

If my gauge drops below 10PSI I start the clock all over. I don't like to go over 15PSI or under 10PSI so I do my best to keep it between 12 and 13PSI just to have a little cushion on either side.

Get yourself a "Ball Blue Book". Another good source in the extension service at your local college.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Skim through the canning today thread. There are tons of posts about canning meats, bacon and even meatloaf!

Here are some articles I found doing a quick Google search...

http://www.simplycanning.com/canning-chicken.html

http://prepared-housewives.com/diy-canned-chicken-pressure-canner/


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Deathdealer here is an example of what you are asking. I use this myself and have many Jars in my Pantry. When you see them on sale, buy yourself several Pork Loins, trim the Fat and cut the Loin into bite sized pieces. Pack the pieces into a Quart Jar, add a Tsp. of Salt, Garlic and any other Spice you might like, add Water or Chicken Broth leaving one inch of head space and process at 10Lbs. pressure for 90 min. If you want to you can briefly brown the Meat to improve the appearance in the Jars. To serve we make a rich brown Gravy with the Meat heated in the Gravy, and serve over Rice, Pasta, or mashed Potatoes. 

Canning Meat is not difficult, just remember 10 Lbs. pressure, 90 min. for Quarts, 10 Lbs. pressure, 75 min. for Pints adjusting for altitude.


----------

